# Model shoot with an RSX Type-S



## Restomage (Aug 16, 2009)

Well more of a friend than a model, but we went out and I wanted to test out my new umbrella. Overall I think the pictures came out decent but I could really use some tips for next time. I had a softbounce umbrella camera right and an assistant holding a silver 32" reflector camera left. Let me know what you guys think, thanks!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## camz (Aug 16, 2009)

I think to add variety to your model shoots, maybe try some off camera looks when you have them poss.  When the model looks at the camera for most of the series it somewhat becomes repetative.  You could probably play around and have her work and look at the directions where her good side shows.

Happy shooting :thumbup:


----------



## ToddLange (Aug 16, 2009)

i like the pics, but, i think pics of her with a more serious look on her face could make them look better.

idk. just my 2 cents. lol.


----------



## BoostedHoo (Aug 16, 2009)

your signature/watermark is waaaay too distracting. 
i wish there was more interaction between the car and the model. she seems uncomfortable around the car. 
btw nice choice on putting 06-07 type-s rims on the car! one of the best looking oem rims imo. and is that type-r spoiler or A-Spec? looks like type-r but cannot be sure.


----------



## Josh220 (Aug 16, 2009)

Cute friend.

I think a lot of the poses are too similar. All have the same expression, many have her arm on her hip in the same location, and she is looking directly at the camera in all but one. 

I think she looks kind of awkward in #3.

Still very good shots though, good job.


----------



## Restomage (Aug 16, 2009)

BoostedHoo said:


> your signature/watermark is waaaay too distracting.
> i wish there was more interaction between the car and the model. she seems uncomfortable around the car.
> btw nice choice on putting 06-07 type-s rims on the car! one of the best looking oem rims imo. and is that type-r spoiler or A-Spec? looks like type-r but cannot be sure.



Sounds like you know your DC5's, but yea the rims came off an 06 type-s, they stopped making them in 06. The wing is a Type-R replica, however I'm pretty sure the Type-R and Aspec are the same, the only one that's different was the wing's west version.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios (Aug 16, 2009)

_Please note, I know I am new here but everything I am about to say is meant to be taken as 100% constructive, some may or may not agree with me but my opinions are based solely on my personal experience working with models on a day to day basis._

My initial reaction was the images looked OK from an exposure stand point given that you were shooting mid-day and the natural light was hard and hot. But what really grabbed my attention was the apparent lack of experience of the model. Not that I expect to see an obviously new model performing like a pro but as photographers working with new models at least part of the responsibility of ensuring the model is posing in a flattering manner rest on our shoulders. If we don't watch out for basic posing mistakes and guide the model through them then they are unaware of them and never learn. She is cute but obviously very young and does not yet understand how angle and perspective effect the way her body looks in an image. 

 In almost every standing image the only real angle offered is the angle you as a photographer set up between camera and car. Her shoulders are squared off in a masculine posture and her belly button is near 90 degrees flat on to the lens which serves to flatten the image and leave it as one dimensional as the film plane its self.  If you have her rotate more at the waist dip a shoulder, pull one back, stagger her feet and carry her weight on one leg dropping the hip of the opposite leg she will result in curves and triangles the images will gain dimension and interest.

I know it all sounds very uncomfortable and it typically is. Modeling is hard work and if a model is physically comfortable in the pose then the pose is most likely dull.

One last note, the side of the car in the 4th image is really over exposed. You might be able to bring some detail back with the recovery in your RAW converter if you shot raw but it is going to take a little bit of effort to blend layers and make it look natural if you do.


----------



## thekyle (Aug 17, 2009)

i think the pictures would have been better if the model was anchored. like touching or leaning on the car or something.


----------



## BoostedHoo (Aug 17, 2009)

Restomage said:


> BoostedHoo said:
> 
> 
> > your signature/watermark is waaaay too distracting.
> ...



yeah i used to have 05 rsx type-s. great cars. i switched to VW GTI for more room


----------



## gopal (Aug 18, 2009)

stereotyped but good at learning.
my friends above have given good tips to follow while shooting models.

it looks a joking spree, her eyes look well set in the camera lens.

pl be more cautious in coming shoots, while guiding the model. tfs.


----------



## jeff000 (Aug 22, 2009)

Aside from what has been said for a shoot like that in the middle of the day a pair of stylish sunglasses would have ok to use. Better then the squinting look. 

Model looks good though, just needs more lens time.


----------



## Big (Aug 22, 2009)

Where's the car?


----------



## SHUMANFU (Aug 25, 2009)

would your friend like to model with my s2000?

nice pics


----------



## Dominantly (Aug 25, 2009)

I like #3 the best. I think it's the attitude that comes across in it that I prefer.


----------



## Restomage (Sep 1, 2009)

SHUMANFU said:


> would your friend like to model with my s2000?
> 
> nice pics



PM sent.


----------



## Stormin (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd agree that there needs to be more interaction with the model and the car. She's got a good look, but with some more time in front of the camera she may feel more relaxed. A lot of the shots have her in the same pose. She needs to move around and as VVS said, have curves. The car's got them and she should too. 

As for the shots, the earring in #1 is pretty distracting. That little guy is way to big a part of that shot. And #3 is LOL funny. Reminds me of a pic I took of a friend with her car a while back. A candid moment that kinda just had to happen.

Neat car BTW. I had a DC5 ITR and it's one of the few cars that I miss.


----------



## Restomage (Sep 1, 2009)

Stormin said:


> I'd agree that there needs to be more interaction with the model and the car. She's got a good look, but with some more time in front of the camera she may feel more relaxed. A lot of the shots have her in the same pose. She needs to move around and as VVS said, have curves. The car's got them and she should too.
> 
> As for the shots, the earring in #1 is pretty distracting. That little guy is way to big a part of that shot. And #3 is LOL funny. Reminds me of a pic I took of a friend with her car a while back. A candid moment that kinda just had to happen.
> 
> Neat car BTW. I had a DC5 ITR and it's one of the few cars that I miss.



Thanks for the advice. Yea I agree with the more interaction with the car, it was just really hard to get what I wanted from her, this was her first time ever modeling and it was actually slightly difficult to work with lol. She did a good job though for her first time.


----------



## Sonnyleq (Sep 1, 2009)

nice pixs, now slam that  body foo


----------



## delizo23 (Sep 25, 2009)

im a honda guy. and i see car photos all the time u should get a nice modded car for the photoshoot. something more interesting. im not gonna be a perv and say she needs to be in a bikini but most car models are less clothed haha. shes a very pretty girl, but something less churchy. because car pictures like this, the main viewers are import car mod guys. im sure you were just playing around or practicing, so im not really gonna get into it


----------



## zubin (Sep 30, 2009)

Wanna model in front of my car? you can use the pics for your myspace.


----------



## Restomage (Oct 1, 2009)

zubin said:


> Wanna model in front of my car? you can use the pics for your myspace.



Sure, what do you drive? Are you going to supply the model? PM me and we'll talk about it.


----------



## [Dillz] (Oct 1, 2009)

Its all great but the txt. The third photo is my favorite!


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 2, 2009)

Exposure is fine on most of them but they lack anything that would make them stand out.
There are no unique shots here; I have seen them all before with different cars and different girls.

The shadows and high lights are distracting, if you were going to try this again I would look into a time with more dramatic skies or open shade and add a few well-placed strobes to accent and highlight features of both the car and the model.

As a more specific comment Picture 3 with the model having her tongue out is not a good look for any model.

I think you are on the right track and with a bit of work you should get some great results.


----------



## Foques (Oct 2, 2009)

From the exposure standpoint, pictures are ok. Though, I do see a few hotspots on the model's face in 1 and 6..

But thats about all that is good.

1)
Crop is too tight. I would give it more room above the hood.
Move the model closer to the car
Let the hood end on the left side.. (wider crop).
that pic looks like a snapshot to me.

2)
good DOF.
Would be a great shot if you didn't crop the passenger side headlamp.
Expose the engine bay a little more.
I would ask her to pose on the other side of the car to begin with to show off the S badge.
feet are cropped...inconveniently. 

3)
I would not post that shot at all.
It is drawing attention to the model.. specifically, in the area that model doesn't necessarily wants people to look at.. at least this model.
pose is awkward. expression is great. If she did that, while laying (or even leaning) on the hood, it would work better.
Cropped headlight, again.

4)
Crop is too tight(or too wide), the  car is over exposed. 
Background is a little busy.. perhaps, darken it?
Model is not at the beneficial spot..

5)
Good shot overall
I like the DOF.
I would clear out the freckle spots, soften her skin a little.
Get rid of the mirror sticking from behind her head.

6)
DOF could be narrower.
leg is cropped again.
I would want to show off the acura logo.
a little too tightly cropped on the driver side headlamp.

7)
I really do like the shot.. only thing i'd change is the facial expression and poles sticking out of the car.. she does look away, though.
Ideally, shadow wouldn't be there.. but its too much to ask, really.


Thats how I would take those shots.

Model shoot with a car needs to be balanced. Balanced between the car and the model.. You are not to take a shot of the model next to a car.. and not a shot of a car next to a model. they need to complete each other.


With a full body shot.. show the legs. If you are cropping them, crop 'em higher (waist area).
Lastly, get rid of the annoying signature.. nobody's going to steal your images.. not these, at least.


----------



## Restomage (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone. Since i've done this shot, I've learned a lot such as the 18-200mm VR sucks and a lot more about lighting. Next time I go out the shots will be much better.


----------



## Josh220 (Oct 3, 2009)

Restomage said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone. Since i've done this shot, I've learned a lot such as the 18-200mm VR sucks and a lot more about lighting. Next time I go out the shots will be much better.



I wouldn't blame your shortcomings on your gear. The 18-200 has been proven to be a great lens. Compared to something like a 70-200 it obviously falls short, but it's fully capable of creating crisp images.


----------



## phocus78 (Oct 3, 2009)

I like shot number 6


----------

